# exclude/include concept



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Jan 11, 2013)

i am still confused with exclude / include concept                                                                                  

i have two dx  [ let say dx A and dx B ]

dx A states exclude dx B

dx B states exclude dx A

since both exclude each other do we have to code both

what if only A excludes B , but B does not exclude A


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 11, 2013)

an exclude note means the two code may not be coded together it does not matter if the exclude note is on one or both codes.  The problem with ICD-9 is the excludes note is ambiguous, because in some cases you cannot code the two codes together and in other instances you might be allowed to code them together.  You have to evaluate the scenario.
ICD-10 CM however has clarified this with the use of excludes 1 and excludes 2 notes.


----------

